# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Akyürek merkeze alınmakla cezalandırıldı mı?

## bozok

*Ramazan Akyürek: Merkeze alma her zaman 'cezalandırma' anlamına gelir mi?* 

*ünce dün itibarıyla ortaya çıkan üç yeni durumu kayda geçirelim:* 


Başbakan Erdoğan ile birlikte Irak’a giden gazetecilerin aktardığına göre ABD Başkanı Obama, Erdoğan’ı 29 Ekim’de Washington’a davet etmiş. Başbakan’ın bu yeni haberi gazetecilere duyururken kullandığı üslÃ»p oldukça heyecanlı ve gururlu olduğunu gösteriyor. *“**Ayın 29’unda sayın Obama Amerika’ya davet etti. Birlikte konuşacağımız çok şey var…”* demiş. *“Bu davet ikili çerçevede mi?”* sorusuna *“Evet”* yanıtını verdikten sonra, *“Yani Obama’nın nisandaki Türkiye ziyaretinin iade-i ziyareti de denilebilir. Birlikte konuşacağımız çok şey var. Görüşmek istediler, davet yaptılar”* diye konuşmuş.


Bir diğer yeni haber olarak, İmralı’daki teröristin Türkiye dışındaki PKK’lılara *“Türkiye’ye dönün, siyasette aktif rol alın”* çağrısını yaptıktan sonra otuz PKK’lının 19 Ekim’de, yani yarın sınırdan geçiş yapacaklarını öğrenmiş bulunuyoruz… Bunu da ne gariptir *(belki de değildir…)* Başbakan ile birlikte Irak’a giden gazetecilerden öğrendik. Bu şanslı insanlardan Cengiz üandar, konuya ilişkin gözlemini, *“Başbakan’ın ücalan’ın çağrısından da, pazartesi günü sınırı geçecek otuz PKK’lıdan da haberi var”* diye aktardı.


Gelelim -pek *“yenilik”* sayılmaz ama- Başbakan’ın Atatürk’ü Koruma Kanunu’nu *“ilkel”* bulan AB Komisyonu raporu hakkındaki görüşüne:


*Yine Irak’tan dönerken “İlerleme Raporu, bizim iktidara geldiğimizden bu yana bence en ideal ilerleme raporu. Bana göre çok iyi düşünülmüş; çok iyi, yerinde incelenmiş bir ilerleme raporu olarak görüyorum” demiş. Raporun Türkiye adına eleştirilecek bir tek satırı bile yok yani!*


*Bu sıcak gelişmeleri özetledikten sonra Ramazan Akyürek olayına geçebiliriz.* Biliyorsunuz, Emniyet İstihbarat Daire Başkanı Ramazan Akyürek, yaklaşık 4 yıldır sürdürdüğü görevine veda etti ve kendisi, İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay’ın imzasıyla yeni bir göreve atandı. Akyürek’in yeni görev yerinin Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü Strateji Başkanlığı'na Merkez Emniyet Müdürlüğü olması, doğal olarak *“kızak”* ve *“merkeze çekilme”* yorumlarını da beraberinde getirdi. Bu yeni görevlendirmeyle ilgili olarak gazetelerde bin bir yorum okuduk. Yine at izi it izine karıştı. Bunlardan hangisinin doğru, hangisinin yanlış olduğunu anlayabilmek için insanın evrak ayıklama makinası gibi bir beyne sahip olması gerekiyor.


Ramazan Akyürek, Mehmet Eymür’den sonra Türk istihbarat tarihinin en tartışmalı isimlerinden biridir. Neden *“tartışmalı”* olduğunu herkes biliyor, bu yeni görevlendirme vesilesiyle de bol bol hafıza tazeleyeceğiz nasıl olsa, o bakımdan bu faslı uzatmadan *“merkeze çekme”* olayının *“olası nedenlerine”* bakmaya çalışalım.


-Birincisi, evet *“merkeze çekme”* bürokraside cezalandırma, kızağa alma, etkisiz kılma yöntemi olarak bilinir. Ancak, bir başka işlevi daha vardır *“kızağa çekmenin”* ki o da şu: *Koruma altına alma, bir süre gözlerden uzak tutarak yıpranmayı telafi etme.* Neden bu açıdan hiç düşünülmüyor? Yani Ramazan Akyürek, bir müddet *“dinlendirilmek”*, bazı yaralara pansuman yapılana kadar gözlerden uzak tutulmak istenmiş olamaz mı?


-İkincisi, *“Emniyet’teki cemaat yapılanması çözülüyor”* diyenler acaba ne kadar isabetli tahmin yapıyor? Evet, Emin Arslan’ın tutuklanması, bunun ardından Ergenekon savcıları ile hakimlerini aynı yemek masasında gösteren fotoğrafların sızdırılması Emniyet’te bir takım *“hesaplaşmaların”* olduğunu düşündürüyor ama bunlar *“cemaat yapısı çözülüyor”* yorumunu yapmak için yeterli mi?


-üçüncüsü, *bir süredir gündem dışına çıkmış olan Albay Dursun üiçek vakası.* Bu vaka bizlerin gündeminden çıkmış olabilir ama asker ile hükümet arasında tabiri caizse *“bir hançer gibi”* duruyor. *Genelkurmay’a göre bu sahte belgenin sızdığı adres Emniyet İstihbarat.* Bu tespitlerini hükümetle de paylaşmış bulunuyorlar. Bir süredir sabırla *“gereğinin yapılmasını”* bekliyorlar ancak karşılık göremiyorlardı. *“Hazır Türk dış politikası Obama eksenli bir takım makas değişikliklerine yönelmişken ve bu süreçte Ordu ile küslük hiç hayır getirmeyeceğinden, Akyürek üzerinden TSK’ya bir jest, bir güzellik yapıldı”* diye düşünmemize kim engel olabilir?


-Dördüncü olarak *Hırant Dink davası var.* Töre cinayetleri bile Ergenekon davasına bağlanırken, Dink davasını *“Ergenekon”* adlı *“torba dava”* ile ilişkilendirmekten neden uzak duruluyor diye düşünmüşümdür hep. Uzak durulmasının sebebi, Ramazan Akyürek isminin Dink davasıyla olan nerdeyse *“organik bağı”* olabilir mi? şimdi ortada Ramazan Akyürek olmadığına göre böyle bir ilişkilendirme neden rahatlıkla yapılmasın?


Sözün özü, *“Ramazan Akyürek harcandı”* diye hayıflananlar boşa üzülüyor. Ramazan Akyürek gibi *“Türk büyükleri”* kolay yetişmiyor...


yazan : *Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / 18.10.2009 / kentgazetesi.com*

----------

